# Rainbows_x Eviction Thread! *UPDATE 9!*



## rainbows_x

Went up hospital again with high BP all was fine but I started complaining about a backache, she got a midwife to check me and she said I am contracting!
She thinks I will be in later tonight :thumbup: At 6pm they were lasting 30-40 seconds, not in too much pain :happydance:

Update 12.47
Still coping at home :thumbup:
Pains getting more regular I think, I am shit at timing!
Got so much pressure down low and in my bum it is unreal! :(
Going to ring labour ward in a couple of hours or so and get checked out as although I am coping with the pain I have a headache and need to get my BP checked really, still think I have a while to go though. x

Update 02.22
Just got back from hospital.
I could actually cry :( I am contracting, roughly 3 every 10 minutes but they are still really irregular.
I am not dialated as of yet though :cry:
They were concerned cause of my BP again and my headaches, they checked my reflees and wern't happy with them & wanted to keep me in, I said only if totally neccasary as I am nackered & want to be with OH. So now I have to check in with my MW to get my BP checked regularly and they are talking about inducing me due to my BP.
For now I just wanna crawl up in a ball and sleep forever till she is here, it feels like it will take forever & I am just in pain with nothing happening :(:(:(

Update 19/08 23.05
Walked quite far today, still got pains but I am just getting fed up now!
The pains went completey for ages then came back :/
MW is coming over tomorrow morning to check BP as they want to monitor it now, I reaaaaly hope that it is normal & she gives me a date for a sweep or something, as being in constant pain along with SPD and everything is sending me up the bloody wall!

Update 20/08 10.40
MW came BP is high :dohh: Off to fetal monitoring just to check everything is okay and take more bloods :(
Woke up with incredible stabbing pain is side so she said to mention that and they will put me on monitor to check baby's HB & for contractions. x

Update 20/08 15.50
Hospital went well, my BP was fine when we got there, the contractions were strong than last time :thumbup:
Her heart was perfet and I didn't have to give blood! Yay!
Me and OH walked there & back, took so long but hopefully the massive walk will do something, hopefully either tomorrow or Sunday as that is when my MW is on labour ward!

Update 21/08
*IT'S MY DUE DATE!*
I don't think she has any plans on coming :cry:
I'm pretty upset, after being told at 32 weeks "any time now" it's just such a let down :cry: It's like my body doesn't know what to do, had a HUGE walk yesterday that set off loads of pain, but now nothing! OH has got work tonight and his mum is going out, my sister was supposed to be coming over but now isn't so I will be stuck in alone on my due date, and probably get upset that I will now go overdue. :cry:

Update 22/08
Well, officially overdue - Never thought I'd be saying that!
I have MW tomorrow and she will be booking me my sweep, my parents are off to Tenerife in 9 days so we need to get her moving!

Update 23/08 20.25
I AM DIALATING! 
Went to see MW she sent me to fmau as ++ protein in wee & headaches. Again all was fine and I had contractions still, so she said she would check me and offered me a sweep! As soon as she started she said "Oh, hello baby's head!, someone is in labour!"
I am fully effaced and 1cm dilated, her head is incredibly low :dance:
They said hopefully within the next 48 hours I'll be a mummy!

Update 25/08 22.30
Just got back from hospital, I am 3cm dilated! A doctor had to come see me and was wanting to induce me in the next couple of days! I started shaking and almost crying as I really really want to avoid it, then my MW said she would give me another sweep as I am so against induction, she said I am 3cm fully thinned out, she felt babies head again & felt my waters bulging :rofl:
She actually swept twice because in her words "We're getting this bloody baby out of you today!" :D
Since I've had horrible cramps, so only 1cm to go and I am in established labour, thank god!


----------



## holly2234

Good luck. Hope its not too long now


----------



## mommieoftwo

Hope your joining us on the teenage parenting board soon then!


----------



## Sophiiie

yay! :) wishing you loads of luck & a speedy labour xxx
:dust::dust:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Good luck xx


----------



## EffyKat

Wishing you luck :D and yay! x


----------



## Youngling

Good luck
xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hope this is it for you :dust: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks girls!
There getting more painfull , had a shower and paracetamol, OH is home at midnight, his mum is helping me at the mo.
Gonna stay occupied at home for as long as poss.
x


----------



## divershona

awwwwwww yay donna congrats :D

:dust::dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust::dust::dust:
Hope this is it for you xxxx


----------



## Inicia

:dust::dust::dust:How exciting! Good luck


----------



## dizzy65

good luck :)


----------



## smatheson

Congrats and good luck!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:dust: :dust: :dust: Hope this is it for you!!! All the best for labour!

xoxox


----------



## celestek89

good luck hun xox


----------



## MissMamma

Wow good luck good luck!
:dust:
I hope this is it..xx


----------



## EmandBub

hope this is it for you sweetie 
xxx :hugs:
any updates? 
sorry if you texted me, my phone is seriously stuffing up!!
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

everything is crossed for you donna!!!
:dust::dust:
xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Hope you get your baby soon donna :dust:
GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## rainbows_x

Updated!

Em I don't have credit but my OH will text you when I'm in hospital :hugs:
x


----------



## KiansMummy

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

oh this is it!! look how long and constant it is.... goodluck :dust:

xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Eabha'sMum said:


> oh this is it!! look how long and constant it is.... goodluck :dust:
> 
> xxx

They are irregular I think, but are lasting averagely a minute.
Not all of them I feel though, but my stomach is super hard & I just feel crampy, other times I am doubled over panting hehe.


----------



## MissMamma

Wowee! This is it!
:dust: :dust:
So happy for you hun, i hope its nice and easy..xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

wow good luck hun.
can't wait to hear updates :)
Reckon your baba will be here by the end of tonight.
xx


----------



## vaniilla

good luck hun I hope this is it for you :happydance: 

looking forward to seeing updates and hopefully a birth story :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks for all the messages, they're helping, one hour until I call! I hope this is it and they don't send me home!


----------



## hurryupsept

good luck with everything :-D
xx


----------



## SophieGrace

:hugs: Good Luck!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck :flower:


----------



## Natasha2605

:dust:

Good Luck xx


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust: come on baby xxx


----------



## baby.moo

Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## 17thy

Aw good luck with labor and delivery! :hug:


----------



## Lauraxamy

FX'd hun
:dust:


----------



## rainbows_x

Updated OP.


----------



## celestek89

I really hope things speed up for you babe and your BP settles xoxox


----------



## Sophiiie

I really hope things get a move on for you, it can't be nice being in all the pain & not progressing :hugs: x
:dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

come on baby :dust:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Aw I know how you feel, I was contracting for days and it is soo frustrating, but trust me she will be here soon. If you're induced even sooner and you'll be fine! Keep positive I know it's hard, have lots of nice warm baths to relax and try help with the pain, if you have a hot water bottle try that? Mine was a god send. I know this could be hard but walk? Sit on a birthing ball if you have one. It's all helping and my midwife told me any pain from contractions is good pain (I wanted to slap her at this point when she said that) :haha: as it is preparing your body for labour etc. Lots of labour dust for you, she'll be here soon, hang in there, I know it's hard.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MissMamma

Awh hunny. I dont really know what to say as i'm not in your position yet but just wanted to give you great big :hugs:..xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lauraxamy said:


> Aw I know how you feel, I was contracting for days and it is soo frustrating, but trust me she will be here soon. If you're induced even sooner and you'll be fine! Keep positive I know it's hard, have lots of nice warm baths to relax and try help with the pain, if you have a hot water bottle try that? Mine was a god send. I know this could be hard but walk? Sit on a birthing ball if you have one. It's all helping and my midwife told me any pain from contractions is good pain (I wanted to slap her at this point when she said that) :haha: as it is preparing your body for labour etc. Lots of labour dust for you, she'll be here soon, hang in there, I know it's hard.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks :flower:
Yeah I am just trying to relax today, have a nice bath later, been on my ball and it just doesn't seem to be doing much. Everyone who checked babies position said she is unbelieveably low, so i guess that's a good thing - Just makes it uncomfortable to walk along with SPD!
I am so scared about being induced though, I am seeing my MW on Friday for her to check my BP & I really hope it starts going down :cry:
x


----------



## Youngling

I was having contractions for days too. Me and OH went for a walk up and down lots of hills and then i went into hospital a few hours later.
Hope LO decides to come very soon
xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: hope your LO Comes very soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sophiiie

hope everything's going well xx


----------



## 17thy

Hope to hear an update! Come on little baby! :D


----------



## rainbows_x

Not much happening, pains woke me up this morning and are still here and are quite intense pressure wise, but not pain wise.
I might try going for a walk with OH later to see if that will help move things on.
x


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh yay!!
Least u know its the start of something and shouldnt take much longer at all :dust: :dust: :dust:xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Thankyou :)
Pains are still here and a little worse than yesterday, it's my sister's birthday today soi me and OH are walking to the pub for a drink and to see her so hopefully the long walk up the massive hill will do something!


----------



## MissMamma

Yup she's bound to come just when you're sat down enjoying yourself at your sisters birthday!
Come on little one..xx
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to hear how things are going hun, hopefully things will speed up and your lo will be here with you soon :hug:


----------



## mayb_baby

COME ON BUBBA. . . .your mummy wants to meet you xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

good luck and hope your LO makes a speedy entrance for you xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Dear Donnas baby,
I'm really sorry but the time has come for you to leave your mummys warm little belly now... and with all the pain your putting your mum in at the moment I'm sure your trying to make an apperance but please baby... get a move your mums dying to meet you now :flower:

p.s like now would be a good time :D
Good luck donna... Looks like your daughters already one big tease xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Awww thankyou!

Yup she is! I think she is waiting till my due date, my OH is at work and his mum is going out & my mum is at work, so sod's law it will happen when no-one is at home lol!
Plus OH is 100% sure that's when she will come & she is already a daddy's girl and want to prove him right lol.
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Updated, off to hospital for high BP :dohh:
:cry:


----------



## EmandBub

aww no honey!!!
come on baby girl :-(
:hugs: good luck hon
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Hope baby hurrys up :dust: xx


----------



## Sophiiie

hope it goes well at the hospital, hopefully they can tell you things are moving along xx


----------



## Sarah10

How are things? Hurry up baby your mummy wants to meet you! xx


----------



## Sentiment

Good luck =]


----------



## MissMamma

Yay :happydance: so glad things are going well. Look at her keeping you waiting! You've got a lil diva on your hands already..xx


----------



## Sophiiie

she's not in any rush is she :haha: our LO's need to get a wriggle on! x


----------



## EmandBub

Come on baby girl!!!
mama wants to meet you ;-)
xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

good luck :)


----------



## bbyno1

I know its hard and easy said for me now but dont worry about being over due:hugs:
She knows when shes ready and she knows her mm & dad are waiting,shes just trying to make her appearance extraa speciall xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Well, I'm definitley going to go over then :(
This is what I was so scared of.
Got loads more cramping tonight and lost another chunk of my plug, sorry for the TMI. Going for a shower in a bit & have something to eat then settle down and watch some telly I think. I really thought she'd be here by now :cry:


----------



## EmandBub

aww honey!
at least she wasn't early ;-)
she just needs to bake a little more
you'll have her in your arms soon enough
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## MissMamma

Just remember what a good job you must be doing, she wasn't expected to even stay in there this long!
When you look back at this time it will seem like nothing. Don't be sad :hugs: it will happen all too soon :D..xx


----------



## celestek89

She'll be here eventually babe, dont worry!!!!


----------



## Sophiiie

aww hun :hugs: must be so frustrating going overdue after everything. I really hope she gets a move on for you x


----------



## dizzy65

awe :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Uck baby an appearnce for your mummy would be nice
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

anything happening?x


----------



## vaniilla

awww :hugs: hang in there hun, she'll be here before you know it :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

Updated :)


----------



## Sophiiie

yayy! glad things are getting going for both of us! our LO's are gonna be here soon! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Sophiiie said:


> yayy! glad things are getting going for both of us! our LO's are gonna be here soon! xxx

Yup, they could share birthdays! :dust:


----------



## celestek89

Thats awesome news babe!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Come on baby :dust:


----------



## abbSTAR

That's brilliant! not long now.... congratulations :flower: xx


----------



## MissMamma

Oh yay :happydance:
I'm so excited for you hun..xx


----------



## SophieGrace

Good Luck And Hope Your Baby Wont Be Long Now xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Updated again, I am 3cm :D


----------



## EmandBub

good luck honey!!!!!
i hope she comes today!!! :-D
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
<3
xx


----------



## RachelRae

Sooo exciting! Ahh, :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

I hope she comes today!
I just wish there was a way of knowing when you're 4cm :dohh:
We're going for a walk soon to get things moving, really hoping I will be up the hospital tonight having my princess! x


----------



## MissMamma

Come on baby!
Todays the day..xx
:dust:


----------



## stephx

Yayy! Definatly go for a walk I think that helped me along :)

:dust:

xx


----------



## bbyno1

omggg yess!! soo happy for you!
so happy:D
hope you have a smooth labor-water birth and your coping well:D
at 3cms i was in painn lol goodluckk x


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> omggg yess!! soo happy for you!
> so happy:D
> hope you have a smooth labor-water birth and your coping well:D
> at 3cms i was in painn lol goodluckk x

Lol when I get a strong contraction I get loads of pressure in my bum lmao. :haha: Thats the only time it really hurts, I have to like hop around lol.
Really hope this walk does something!
x


----------



## bbyno1

i think by this point i was sitting on the couch trying to eat something in tears at 1 point lol
stay home long as you can:D
and i didnt get no pressure to the bum till i was 8 cms lol you getting pains in your back too?
x


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> i think by this point i was sitting on the couch trying to eat something in tears at 1 point lol
> stay home long as you can:D
> and i didnt get no pressure to the bum till i was 8 cms lol you getting pains in your back too?
> x

I've had pains in my back for days :(
Yeah it's like weird pressure, they said it was normal but I hate it, it;s so uncomfortable!
They're stronger but they're just not regular, went for a walk and before we left I noticed a small bit of bleeding, now there's like an insane amount of discharge stuff (sorry TMI!).


----------



## emmylou209

hope she turns up 2night xx


----------



## bbyno1

ahh whats the pains like now?
its weird coz i swear alot of people get pains in their back but i never got any..just all in the front lol
mine wernt regular but within a space of an hr they can be soo regular lol x


----------



## rainbows_x

bbyno1 said:


> ahh whats the pains like now?
> its weird coz i swear alot of people get pains in their back but i never got any..just all in the front lol
> mine wernt regular but within a space of an hr they can be soo regular lol x

They're still managable but they are definitley stronger, I just want them to be more regular!
Yeah I do have some pain in my belly, but I feel the most in my back/bum lol.
Hope they get regular and I can go in tonight!


----------



## rainbows_x

Pains are getting worse!
All in my back :(
I had to dash to my ball earlier as geting on hands and knees seems to help!
They're about 7mins apart at the mo x


----------



## Youngling

God at 3cm i was begging for an epidural lol. Ur doing really well.
My contractions were 7 minutes apart for 3 days.
Hope u havent got long to wait now
xx


----------



## MissMamma

I hope something happened over night and your in full blown labour by now :D..xx


----------



## EmandBub

Aaaa congratulations sweetie! :-D
i'm sure she's gorgeous!
hope you're both doing well
xxxxx


----------



## abbSTAR

EmandBub said:


> Aaaa congratulations sweetie! :-D
> i'm sure she's gorgeous!
> hope you're both doing well
> xxxxx

DID I MISS SOMETHING?
has she had the baby :happydance: ?


*goes to check fb*


----------



## abbSTAR

She has! Oh yay... Well done donna I bet your so proud :flower:
Congratulations can't wait for your update xx


----------



## Lea21

Congratulations :) x


----------

